# [solved] Neue Maus -> Tastatur- und Netzwerkprobleme

## Jimini

Guten Morgen,

ich habe eben meine neue Roccat Kova angesteckt, da sie im laufenden Betrieb scheinbar nicht funktionieren wollte (erkannt wurde sie laut lsusb), rebootete ich. Nach dem Reboot funktionierte meine Tastatur (Logitech Illuminated) nicht mehr und die Beleuchtung wurde laufend ein- und ausgeschaltet. Nach einigem Hin und Her kam es dann so weit, dass auch die Netzwerkkarte beim Booten via DHCP keine IP-Adresse mehr zugewiesen bekam. Erkannt wurden die Geräte aber, die NIC konnte nach dem Bootvorgang problemlos manuell gestartet werden. Ist die Maus nicht angeschlossen, funktioniert alles reibungslos. 

Die Probleme treten mit den von mir getesteten Kernel-Versionen 2.6.36-r5 und 2.6.37-r1 auf. 

Schließe ich die Maus im laufenden Betrieb an, funktioniert sie wie gesagt nicht, es wird aber folgendes geloggt:

```
[2011-03-02 09:17:41] info kern kernel [  506.050160] input: ROCCAT ROCCAT Kova[+] as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.5/2-1.5:1.0/input/input5

[2011-03-02 09:17:41] debug kern kernel [  506.050318] usb 2-1.5: link qh1-3008/ffff880106051480 start 0 [1/2 us]

[2011-03-02 09:17:41] debug kern kernel [  506.050411] usbhid 2-1.5:1.0: looking for a minor, starting at 96

[2011-03-02 09:17:41] info kern kernel [  506.050480] generic-usb 0003:1E7D:2D50.0004: input,hiddev0,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [ROCCAT ROCCAT Kova[+]] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.5/input0

[2011-03-02 09:17:41] debug kern kernel [  506.050502] usb 2-1.5: adding 2-1.5:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[2011-03-02 09:17:41] debug kern kernel [  506.050549] usbhid 2-1.5:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[2011-03-02 09:17:41] debug kern kernel [  506.050553] usbhid 2-1.5:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[2011-03-02 09:17:41] info kern kernel [  506.054667] input: ROCCAT ROCCAT Kova[+] as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.5/2-1.5:1.1/input/input6

[2011-03-02 09:17:41] info kern kernel [  506.054943] generic-usb 0003:1E7D:2D50.0005: input,hidraw4: USB HID v1.11 
```

und dann sekündlich 

```
[2011-03-02 09:17:42] debug kern kernel [  507.088894] usb 2-1.5: unlink qh1-3008/ffff880106051480 start 0 [1/2us]

[2011-03-02 09:17:42] debug kern kernel [  507.099975] hub 2-1:1.0: port 5 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[2011-03-02 09:17:42] info kern kernel [  507.161933] usb 2-1.5: reset full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address4

[2011-03-02 09:17:42] debug kern kernel [  507.172853] hub 2-1:1.0: port 5 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[2011-03-02 09:17:42] debug kern kernel [  507.246559] usb 2-1.5: ep0 maxpacket = 8

[2011-03-02 09:17:42] debug kern kernel [  507.251799] usb 2-1.5: link qh1-3008/ffff880106051f80 start 0 [1/2 us]
```

Im Kernel 2.6.37-r1 habe ich die folgenden drei Treiber eingebunden, was aber nichts zu bringen scheint.

```
CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT=y

CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_KONE=y

CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_PYRA=y
```

Ich bin im Moment etwas ratlos, für Hilfe oder Ideen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

MfG Jimini

Nachtrag: ich habe die Maus an einem anderen Gentoo-System getestet, dort funktioniert sie einwandfrei. Mal die Kernelconfigs vergleichen, ob irgendwas fehlt - unter Input Devices -> Mice jedenfalls waren die gleichen Sachen ausgewählt.

Noch ein Nachtrag: habe eben die Parted-LiveCD gebootet, dort funktionierte alles einwandfrei. Mich wundert besonders, dass die Netzwerkkarte teilweise große Probleme macht, selbst wenn ich die Maus abstecke und reboote - laut der LEDs scheint keine Verbindung da zu sein, was aber definitiv nicht stimmt (Kabel habe ich auch schon vorsorglich getauscht).

----------

## Jimini

Nachdem ich eben mit 4 verschiedenen Kernelversionen keine Netzwerkverbindung mehr zustande bekam, habe ich den Rechner komplett ausgemacht. Seit dem darauf folgenden Booten funktioniert alles ganz normal. Sowas macht müde...

Ich setze den Thread noch nicht auf "solved", da ich noch sichergehen will, dass es wirklich problemlos läuft.

MfG Jimini

Nachtrag: als hätte ich es nicht schon befürchtet, überlebte das Setup den nächsten Reboot nicht. Tastatur blinkt, Maus funktioniert. Stecke ich die Maus ab, funktioniert sie nicht mehr, dafür aber die Tastatur.

----------

## disi

Ist das so eine "fancy" Tastatur?

Ich habe ein G15 von Logitech und das flackert auch hin und wieder wenn ich boote und zeigt wirres Zeug auf dem LCD, allerdings laeuft es normal sobald der kernel geladen ist.

Einmal hatte ich Probleme die Tastatur zum Laufen zu bringen (zen-2.6.33), ich musste ein extra Modul aktivieren in HID (habe keinen kernel hier, gucke aber spaeter mal). Normalerweise sollten dann nur Sachen wie Hintergrundbeleuchtung und extra Tasten nicht gehen, bei mir war es ganz toto...

Falls du viel deaktiviert hast, schalte mal alles als Module ein... tut ja nicht weh  :Smile: 

----------

## Jimini

Das ist eigentlich eine ganz normale Tastatur, die aber beleuchtet ist. Die Beleuchtung wird aber über eine Taste an der Tastatur selber geregelt, also nichts mit Treibern oder sowas. 

Im Kernel habe ich in der Tat viel deaktiviert, am Laptop, an dem ich die Maus getestet habe, allerdings auch. Ich werde gleich einfach mal alles reinhauen und dann weitersehen.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Jimini

Mittlerweile läuft es, und nach einer mehr als zwei Stunden habe ich jetzt wohl auch rausgefunden, woran es wahrscheinlich lag: INPUT_EVDEV war deaktiviert. Danke nochmal für den Hinweis, testweise doch mal alles in den Kernel zu ballern - frag mich nicht, wieso ich da nicht drauf gekommen bin ;)

Wieso allerdings die LEDs der Tastatur verrückt spielten, konnte ich nicht reproduzieren - mit deaktiviertem INPUT_EVDEV reagierten die Eingabegeräte nicht (macht ja irgendwo auch Sinn). Ich müsste allerdings nochmal testen, ob dann wirklich die neue Maus einen Störfaktor darstellt; vielleicht setze ich mich am Wochenende nochmal an das Problem.

MfG Jimini

----------

## niethitwo

Hi,

gerade diesen Thread per google gefunden.

Nutze  Kernel 2.6.36-gentoo-r5, hier tut eine Logitech VX Nano nicht.

Wird erkannt, selbe Fehlermeldung wie oben. Dauernder "port  not reset yet".

Gleicher Kernel bei meinem Bruder: gleiches Problem.

Eine Enermax Tastatur, Enermax Funktastatur mit Trackball sowie eine G500 sind problemlos zu nutzen.

Auf meinem Notebook mit afair Kernel 2.6.32 läuft die Maus einwandfrei.

INPUT_EVDEV ist im Kernel mitdrin, daran liegt es also NICHT.

Wäre froh wenn jemand was weiß...ansonsten hoff ich auf ne neue Kernelversion, die das Problem nicht mehr hat.

Aber da man zu diesem Problem nichts im Inet findet, wird vermutlich auch kein Bug-Report existieren.

Kann man hier iwie Dateien anhängen? Dann würd ich mal meine config.gz hochladen..[/code]

----------

## Jimini

Ich fürchte, ich kann dir nicht direkt helfen. Mir hat es wie gesagt geholfen, dass ich mal so gut wie alles in den Kernel gepackt habe. Danach funktionierte es, also habe ich nach und nach wieder Treiber entfernt, das Spiel ging so lange, bis ich herausgefunden hatte, wo der Fehler lag. Klar, die Methode ist natürlich zeitraubend und sehr umständlich, aber anders wusste ich mir nicht zu behelfen.

MfG Jimini

----------

